# The Official "I want to buy, What should I get" thread



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

The thread title says it all... post your questions here.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks KaGee for getting this started!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Things people will ask you:

How much do you weigh?
What type of water will you paddle?
What's your budget?
Is standing important?
Have you owned a kayak/canoe before?
Paddling alone or with another person/dog?


----------



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

Dog is important!


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Add in SOT or Sit-in, Used or New


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Also how you plan to transport it. Weight, length etc can influence one's choice if you drive an suv/truck or a Chevette


----------



## City fisher (Jul 12, 2012)

Can anyone tell me the advantage of a SOT vs a sit in? Is it so you have more room or does it make the yak more stable or something else all together?


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

City fisher said:


> Can anyone tell me the advantage of a SOT vs a sit in? Is it so you have more room or does it make the yak more stable or something else all together?


Sit-in's will keep you dry. SOT do not run the risk of taking on a lot of water, plus many of the new ones like Moken, Hobie, and Jacksons have good elevated seating. To me its SOT all the way except in very cold water temps.


----------



## snakedog (Feb 12, 2009)

I wanna a pack canoe. This thing's 33 lbs. Not cheap, though.

http://www.oldtowncanoe.com/canoes/recreational/pack/


----------



## City fisher (Jul 12, 2012)

Northern1 said:


> Sit-in's will keep you dry. SOT do not run the risk of taking on a lot of water, plus many of the new ones like Moken, Hobie, and Jacksons have good elevated seating. To me its SOT all the way except in very cold water temps.


Very good info, thanks.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Im thinking about a console. Seems pricey at over $70. Anyone have this ?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jimcafc (May 11, 2013)

Anybody have a paddle recommendation? 

Almost ready to buy my yak and have done a lot of research and testing but not sure about paddle. 

What do you guys use?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

Recommendations on a fish finder setup for a kayak?


----------



## Topher (Apr 6, 2014)

The problem with the official "so I am new and want some advice" thread is that not vets frequent it to give said advice.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

A sticky was suggested, nobody uses it... I'll probably take it down unless convinced otherwise.


----------



## Topher (Apr 6, 2014)

I think it's a good idea. There are new yakers or yak soon to be's with questions. Maybe the word just needs to get out. My observation is that the guys in the forum are pretty good with new folk. I think maybe they just forget to look here.


----------



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

jimcafc said:


> Anybody have a paddle recommendation?
> 
> Almost ready to buy my yak and have done a lot of research and testing but not sure about paddle.
> 
> ...


I have an Aqua-Bound Manta Ray hybrid paddle. It has a carbon shaft and plastic blades. The carbon is light weight which is nice, the blades are durable.

It also has a posi-lock(??) system to connect the paddle. It offers more blade angle options than other paddles. Look it up on Aqua-Bound's website, it will make more sense when you see it


----------



## gahannafly (Aug 11, 2012)

Look at a Guide 119 or old Kay Noe-I have the Kay Noe an think it's great once modified for small streams. I posted my last mods on the canoe/kayak modification thread


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm getting ready to move to the Willmington, NC area this summer and I'm thinking about selling my ice fishing gear and buying a kayak. I'll be using the yak for hauling my bait out past the surf and occasionally using it for a little inland lake fishing. I'm wanting to keep the cost under $500 due to the fact that the yak won't be used a whole lot. I'm looking for a little guidance in what size of yak I should get. I already know that I want a SOT. 

Here's my stats and what I'm wanting on the yak:

6'2"
220lbs.

Dry storage area

Space for small cooler

Rod holders or locations to install Scotty's

Light weight or easy to carry

Stable and easy to maneuver in the water

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------

